# Baltimore Initial Show photos



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome show.  Arrived at 0830 and the parking lot was full, folks carrying packages out to their cars, no line so no waiting to get in.  There were five displays for folks to vote on (I voted for the enameled milk glass), most of the isles were fairly packed, with lots of conversations going on, I did notice that there was a good amount of youngsters in attendance which is always good for the hobby.  Lots of bitters, poisons, and the best selection of flasks you could have ever wished for.  There was a very nice (one of my bucket list bottles) there a green Drakes plantation but alas, way over my budget.  Picked up four bottles but those will be under a separate post. Enjoy the photos's


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

3


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

4


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

5


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

6


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

7


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

8


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

9


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

11


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

12


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

13


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

14


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

15


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

16


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

17


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

18


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

19


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

20


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

21


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

22


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

23


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

24


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

24


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

25


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

26


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

27


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

28


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

29


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

30


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

31


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

32


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

33


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

34


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

35


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

36


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

37


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

38


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

39


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

40


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

41


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

42


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

43


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

44


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

45


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

46


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

47


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

48


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

49


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

50


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

51


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

52


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

53


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

54


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

55


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

56


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 3, 2013)

I would have taken many more photos but it was difficult as in some you can see they are a little blurry from being bumped.  Anyway I hope all you enjoy the pics and I hope that more will be posted as folks get home.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Mar 3, 2013)

Topusmc,
      Thank you very much for posting the pictures. I have never been to this show and really enjoy seeing pictures of the vendors inventory for sale.


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

Great job, thanks for taking the time...[]


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 3, 2013)

Great pics! Thank you.


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome! [] there are some awesome bottles in there!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice shots of the nice glass at the show.[] I got a few pix my self, also some vid clips I made.I'll slap it together tomorrow.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, I was aching to go but could not make it this year.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, big thanks for taking the time to snap and post all those pictures.  Hope to make that show one day!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for your vote Jim, you have excellent taste in glass if I may say so myself!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 4, 2013)

I figure this is just as good as place as any.....I just wanted to thank those of you who made it to our show this year. It was a huge success. I wish all of you could have attended. Maybe next year. For those of you I missed.....again, maybe next year. To Rick and Dave....Once again it was a real nice time. Good friends....good food......good conversation. Glad you got your camera back. Rick without his camera is like a fish out of water. I hope everyone went home with a few goodies. There seemed to be really good bottles this year. Exception of inks....What happened to all the inks?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> I figure this is just as good as place as any.....I just wanted to thank those of you who made it to our show this year. It was a huge success. I wish all of you could have attended. Maybe next year. For those of you I missed.....again, maybe next year. To Rick and Dave....Once again it was a real nice time. Good friends....good food......good conversation. Glad you got your camera back. Rick without his camera is like a fish out of water. I hope everyone went home with a few goodies. There seemed to be really good bottles this year. Exception of inks....What happened to all the inks?


 

 Oh yeah I forgot about the camera John thanks for getting it back to me thank your Texas friend too []


 I forgot my 2 cameras at john house and hit the road we were about 20 minutes away when i realized MY F@#$%^&*IN cameras are not here!!!!  John sent his buddy that was going that was back to Philly I guess, to drop them off.  We waited along side the highway.Thanks again it would be like loosing a limb [8D]

 Hey John I have pix of your Grand daughter on my thread from the show.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2013)

Great pics!! Thanks for letting me experience it through your pictures since I did not go...Much appreciated.


----------

